# Ersatzteile für G15



## swat4 (21. September 2009)

*Ersatzteile für G15*

Hi,
meine Schwester hat gestern meine G15 (die neuere mit der orangenen Hintergrundbeleuchtung) geschrottet , in dem sie einfach mal nen schweres Buch draufgelegt hat. Das hat einer der Füße meiner Tastatur nicht ausgehalten und ist jetzt kaputt.
Wisst ihr vll. woher man diese Füße als Ersatzteil herbekommt?
Bei Logitech habe ich schon nachgefragt, die haben keine (schreiben sie auf jeden fall in der Antwort-Mail).


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*

Ebay, einfach mal schauen, ob sich günstig eine kaputte G15 schießen lässt, dann einfach den Kram auseinander bauen.


----------



## majorguns (21. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*

Entweder du kaufst dir ne kaputte bei Ebay oder so und baust dir da die Füßchen ab und an deine dran, oder du könntest dir selber welche Bauen, aus Holz oder so.
Du könntest natürlich auch auf sie Verzichten oder mich fragen ob ich dir meine (nicht kaputte) verkaufe


----------



## swat4 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*



majorguns schrieb:


> Du könntest natürlich auch auf sie Verzichten oder mich fragen ob ich dir meine (nicht kaputte) verkaufe




Wenn du sie für unter 15 Euro verkaufst, kommen wir ins Geschäft.


----------



## majorguns (22. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*

Ne so billig will ich sie dann doch nicht abgeben  

Aber zur not bau dir doch einfach welche aus nem stück Holz, Plastik oder Metall.


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*

da kriegt man doch bestimmt so gummistopper im baumarkt günstig, die auch stabiler sin  reichen dann mit sicherheit auch fürn 2.tes buch


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*

Gerätefüße. Gibts bei Reichelt oder Conrad, sind meistens einfach aufklebbar...


----------



## Mike1 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*

Oder einfach lernen auf die Füße zu verzichten. Ist ohnehin gesünder und nach ein paar Minuten Eingewöhnungszeit kein Problem mehr.


----------



## feivel (23. September 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile für G15*

ich mags von der handhaltung beim 10 fingerschreiben auch lieber...so hoch knicken tut nach ner weile schon weh


----------

